

Ask HN: AdSense ad that autoloads app store when viewed? - prawn

I&#x27;m running AdSense on a sports forum and noticing that one ad for an Evony-style game appears to be able to auto-redirect to the App Store when the page is loaded on iOS. Anyone else seen this and how is this getting past Google&#x27;s reviews?
======
tehwebguy
I've seen a few of these but since I'm finding them in the wild it's too hard
to say whether they came from Google or elsewhere.

Super shady, especially since it's probably avoiding paying for the click!

